# Helllooo!



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi there, my name is kerry, and i recently (last Wednesday) rescued four females that were living with their previous owners in a small tank with around 11 males. Well today as suspected, i went to take some piccies and found that one has given birth! wish she hadnt been put through this but really excited that i now have some cutie babies!!

I have really came on here for advice and just general chats about my cuties.

I have got the girls in pairs in bin cages and the one in with the mother looks as if she is helping her.

I have taken some pics of babies but only when the mother had left to eat and i didnt touch the nest or babies- neither will i be until someone can tell me what day is best.

here are some pics of my girlies- who still do not have names  maybe you guys can help??

please also note that the bedding has now been changed from shavings after i foud out that they are bad for them.

girlie no1









girlie no2









girlie no3









and girlie no4 (the mummy)

















babies-


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!
Cute Mice!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww...look at the beautiful nest momma built! I handle my babies from day one, I distract mom with treats and then I reach in and pick them up. If mom moves them after being handled I wait a day or two before I try again. I would name the grey one with red eyes Ruby


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks, as i have only had them a week i think i may leave them til tomorrow or the day after, she is fie with me but the girl she is in with, is very skittish and quite wary of me being around the nest.

fes them this mornning and found half a dead pinky on top of the nest! quite upset but know its natural- just hoping no more die!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Keep us posted, would love to see pictures in about a week when their fur starts coming in.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

have held them today- took mum and friend out of cage and fed them whilst looking, they soooo cute- is it true that if the eyes are dark under the skin (like black) will have black eyes and the ones that dont will have pink eyes? if so i just have one with pink eyes (who will probably look like my grey/tan one) ant believe they have whiskers already!!!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

aww yep its true the black patch ones will have black eyes and the one that dont will be pink or ruby. Even better the fur colour shows on day 3 or 4 so lots to look forward too.


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

oooo i love mousie development, its so quick! i think they will all have tan bellies, coz dont know if you can see but all my girls have tan bellies (although no1&2 have broken tan markings on their bellies) all the males they were with were grey and tan like my girl. cant wait till they get all furry!!


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

also- how long should i hold they babies for at one time? i only held them for like a minute.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

thats normally enough at this stage they get cold quite fast so best to keep mum with them and hold em only a little till they get fur


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

cool, glad im doing ok! cant wait untill they are a bit more hairy


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

haha then you have a short time its safe to hold em... once the eyes open they jump everywhere so got to becareful they dont jump out of your hands.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome to the forum!! Glad to hear your girl coped okay with the birth - how is the girl with the lump doing? (I recognised your mice from the other forum )


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

Thought i recognised your name too when i saw you had posted! the girly with lump is fine, we went to the vet and he said its dodgy scar tissue, which has healed, just in a weird lump  must have been from the fight that gave her the scar!

babies all doing good, can here the squeaks loud and clear, and can see mum feeding and cleaning them! im surprised how well she is doing considering she is only young herself!

will take some more piccies tomorrow if i can!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Good to hear that it was just scar tissue and not a tumour! Poor girly  It sounds like your mummy mouse is doing well, and if not you are in the right place to find out!


----------



## themousemummy (Oct 4, 2010)

yea she is, can see her feeding them and cleaning them! there more pics of babies on another thread! sooo cute!


----------



## Nemo (Aug 3, 2010)

So glad to see your Babies and rescued mice....


Im new too... 

As for names.....

heres some ive been thinking of...

isabel
eliza
star
sparki
blue

just a thought!!


----------

